# Access to pub Area?



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey I sent in a Donation over the weekend, I was wondering if I could please get access to the pub area.

Thanks

Claude Greiner


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

We are still clearing out all of the posts which are about you.

Welcome! 

BTW: Its the Gold forum here, its Pub over at Sat Guys. hehe.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> BTW: Its the Gold forum here, its Pub over at Sat Guys. hehe.


Everyone drinks heavily in both though.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the donation, Claude. Good to hear from you! :wave:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

What about the dancing girls?


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Did you so ghosts or girl? Well here are the ghosts at least:

:dance07::dance07::dance07::dance07:

With a lot of imagination, this might work for you:

:stickman::stickman::stickman::stickman:

And don't forget our favorite
:dance::dance::dance::dance:

But if International Ladies are what most interests you - try this

http://www.fotosearch.com/DNG129/06cotw1_a/


----------

